# Cabomba craziness!!



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Good morning y'all!:supz: 

I have been doing planted aquariums for about six years now. Lots of trial and error for me, and lot of money! It's all been worth it though. I have a 100 gallon jewel that seems to be kicking really well. I do have a question for more experienced of you here, and I would love it if someone(s) could give me a piece of their mind:

I am about to get my first pressurized CO2 unit. I plan on running it through my canister filter. Have 5.2 watts/gallon; plenty of light. Fertilize the crap out of it with Excel, iron, phosphate, phosphorous, trace, and nitrogen. I have Flourite and EcoComplete as my substrates. Temperature is 78F.

I have some Cabomba, red and green, and it is very "leggy" looking. I am a little confused as to why. There seems to be plenty of light and nutrients, pH is around 6.5, very soft water. Instead of getting nice thick growth, it decided to shoot to the surface and get bushy up there. I am a little astounded. It looks like it isn't getting enough light, but at 5.2 watts/Gallon, I find it difficult to believe. Will trimming cause it to get bushier? Will adding the CO2 cause it to looks more full?

HELP ME SOMEBODY!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been trying various things with cabomba too. I'm growing it at 4 wpg and its still as leggy as ever. I've seen very little difference in internode space despite large variations in what I've been doing as far as ferts and light were concerned. It almost seems like it knows where the lights are and heads for them at maximum speed. It might have improved slightly with my addition of more light and heavier dosing of ferts but the change isn't that obvious.

In the end I think most people give up on it. It is in every LFS that sells plants, but most people in the hobby have 'moved on'. It grows too fast for most people and it usually ends up looking less full than it does when collected from the wild. Personally, I like it and will probably always keep a few shoots in a corner that isn't too hard to reach.

I'd be interested to hear what has worked for others.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Thanks, Guinac! Glad to know that I'm not the only one who has experienced this.

It is odd, though. I had red and green in my 55 gallon a few years ago with less light, less ferts, and harder water, no CO2, and it looked absolutely great. I even had flower on a fairly consistent basis! So, of course now, when the conditions should be almost ideal, it looks kind of "blah" with the long internodes like you were saying.](*,)

Makes you wonder.....it is very nice and I'll keep it, but I can understand why people get fed up with it.

Thanks again for the reply man!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

*Ooops!*

I mean "guaiac"! Sorry!


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

In my experience with this Plant I've found that it grows bushier and the internode space is much less when grown under medium-low to medium light with no CO2. Put a lot of light+CO2 on this plant and it will have long internodes and not look as nice.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Same goes in my tank. I have 4.5 WPG and ~30ppm of CO2. Cabomba grows so leggy in that tank that I took it out.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

That's kinda bizarre....everything that I have read on Cabomba screams that it demands high light, plenty of CO2, ferts, etc. Weird, man....very weird.

You are right, though.....I'll take all of your real-life experiences with the goofy plant that I can. Beats reading! HA!

Thanks for the help, people....much appreciated!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually......then does anyone have any good suggestions for a different plant other than cabomba? I would something that tops out around 12-18 inches, with some red coloration and fine leaved, and will be pretty "full" as it grows.

I would appreciate some wisdom, please!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

You could give Cabomba furcata a chance. I know that plant has to have a ton of light so maybe it will do better in a high light tank than Cabomba caroliniana.

If you're not dead set on having red in the tips, go for Limnophila sessiliflora (Giant Ambulia)... it might not be legal in your state because it's considered an envasive species. Just get some cuttings from someone here if that's the case, and don't dump your clippings into streams or lakes  

Another good alternative plant would be anything in the Myriophyllum genus. There are also some Rotala species that would work. Either one of the "new" Ludwigia (Pantanal and Cuba) will also work if you can keep them alive


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

I would really recommend against the Limnophila sessiflora if you have 5.2 wpg...I'm guessing that stuff would grow at an INSANE rate with that much light. I had some under 3.2 wpg, and it literally would grow 12 inches a day at times. I finally got rid of it because I didn't feel like doing daily trimmings just to keep it in check. It's great to use if you need something to quickly soak up a ton of excess nutrients, but it's way more trouble than it's worth long term in a high light tank. I can definitely see how it could be an invasive, destructive aquatic weed.

My favorite is the Rotala genus...still fast, but much more manageable. I've got some Cabomba sp. too, but I don't like it that much either. It doesn't grow as fast as the L. sessiflora, but it's very invasive and constantly tries to spread to unwanted areas unless you watch it carefully. Also for me, it doesn't seem to get bushier when I trim it in mid stem and leave the bottom intact...instead, new shoots only come out of the bottom of the plant near the roots. I don't care for that characteristic either.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

That Limnophila sp. sounds like the Plant of the Devil! HA!

I'm thinking about something from the Rotala genus as Mnemia and Gumby suggested. I could probably grow those pretty well. Though I did catch a picture of Ludwigia Pantanal, and I am tempted to try that...probably end up killing it, but I almost prefer to try things first hand and gain the wisdom.

Thanks guys for all of your suggestions!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

How you prune it plays a role. You should always keep and replant the tops that have the thick growth, throw out the bottom. New growth allowed to grow from a cut stem will be thinner with wider spaces between the nodes. In my experience for the last ten years, Cabomba always needs plenty of light and lots of space. If it is too crowded together it will always suffer. Cabomba furcata needs soft water. 

Myriophyllum grows quickly and easily and stays full if you prune it correctly. Mayaca has always been easy for me as well


----------



## mrmagnan (Jan 29, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> How you prune it plays a role. You should always keep and replant the tops that have the thick growth, throw out the bottom. New growth allowed to grow from a cut stem will be thinner with wider spaces between the nodes.


I concur. The growth gets a lot more "bushy" as you replant the tops several times. Keep the bottoms planted as a clone generator.

I like growing this plant because it will stop growing if the tank becomes unbalanced. The plant will show stunting as soon as nutrients get out of whack. Makes a great indicator species for water quality and stability. Also, the fact that few people can get it to grow as seen in the LFS makes it a great challenge.

Mike


----------

